# Dienst einrichten in Windows Server 2012



## dg87 (2. November 2017)

Hallo Freunde,

es möchte einfach nicht klappen, vll bin ich auch wieder mal zu Doof dafür. Ich möchte auf dem Windows Server 2012 für ein Programm von mir (ist eine Exe mit Paramter) als Dienst laufen lassen.

Die Exe wird über eine Verknüpfung so aufgerufen:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\InputAccel\Client\binnt\QuickModuleHost.exe" -modulename:de.DD.bb.ems.calculator-login:*@localhost

genau diesen Aufruf möchte ich als Service laufen lassen, damit ich es nicht immer von Hand starten muss und habe es so probiert:

sc create "DD Calculator" BinPath= „C:\Program Files (x86)\InputAccel\Client\binnt\QuickModuleHost.exe -modulename:de.DD.bb.ems.calculator -login:*@localhost -department:auto -servicemode -autostart -unattended start=auto” type= own

Es kommt aber keine Fehlermeldung und der Service ist auch nicht angelegt. Was mache ich falsch 
Selbst mit den Beispielen von Google bin ich zu doof, weil ich ja zu der .exe noch paramter mit geben muss. Warum kann man das bei Windows eigl nicht mit einer Gui easy anlegen? Sorry ich bin hier absolut neu was das betrifft

Danke für euren support


----------



## sheel (20. November 2017)

Hi

irgendwie klingt das so, dass du ein ganz normales Win32-Programm als Dienst laufen lassen willst? Und noch dazu Parameter mitgeben?

Kann dir die genauen Codeänderungen auch nicht auswendig aufsagen, aber ein Dienst muss anders programmiert werden (statt einem main/WinMain gibts mehrere Einstiegspunkte zum Starten/Stoppen/usw.)


----------



## Bullja (25. November 2017)

Eventuell lässt sich dein Programm via Aufgabenplaner/Task Scheduler (*taskschd.msc*) starten. Diese Tasks lassen sich in der GUI einfacher Verwalten, sind flexibler als die Dienste (*services.msc*) und die startenden Programme müssen nicht extra dafür programmiert werden.

Man findet im Netz aber auch sämtliche "service wrapper" die es dir erlauben dein Programm mit Hilfe des wrappers in die Dienste-Liste zu bringen.


----------

